# Butcher Job - I Feel Terrible



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I groom my dogs a minimum of twice a week. I'm convinced the snow/ice has something to do with. Don't beat yourself up - you resolved the issue and it will grow back. Thinning shears should help make it look better. Good luck.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I cut several big mats out of Max's fur in that same spot this week. It will grow back. I promise you that, it's not the first time I've had to do it. He HATES having that area brushed, so I just have to get the scissors out sometimes. 

Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I had to do that to Max last year. I think a lot of us have had to go through that. 

I ended up having the groomer do a sanitary trim. I loved it but he acted a bit sheepish. However, I'm having it done again this week.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I would rather cut out big burdocks and matty messes than torture them with the comb. She doesn't know and it will grow right back.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't feel bad - we've all probably done that. My rescue girl, who I got 6 months ago, had her entire back end shaved because it was completely matted. It has completely grown back and more  Thanks for reminding me I have to brush her out.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with everyone--stop beating yourself up!!! If you continue to do it, Ella is going to capitalize on your guilt big-time!


----------

